# Got an Aromatic Sampler gifted to me



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

Got a sampler pack of about 6 aromatic blends in the mail yesterday from letsgomountaineers. Thanks!

Had a chance to try out a bowl of the Berry Cobbler in my MM Cob Legend today. When I first opened the bag for it, I thought it would be stronger than I would like. A very very berry smell to the baccy. Almost too much so, not quite, but almost.

Used the gravity fill method with a pinch on top, and then leveled it off. It seemed like it might be too moist, but where I was at, I had no where to spread it out. So, I was anxious to give it a try though, and I;m glad I did! Took about 3 false lights (bic lighter, still looking for wooden matches), and formed a very nice ash on top. The 4th time it stayed lit for most of the bowl. 

Maybe it's the baccy, or I;m getting better at it, or both...but it seemed easier to smoke it slow than the B&M vanilla blend I had been using. I could immediately taste and smell the berry. It was very noticeable, but not too strong. I was worried it might be sickly sweet smelling/tasting, but it was just about perfect.

It also happened to be just the 2nd time I had smoked my pipe in public. Was at a friends biz in the work bay just hanging out with some friends. I immediately got a comment from one of them......wait for it......"That smell reminds me of my father!" I had to laugh  At least she didn;t say grandfather :rotfl: They all loved the smell, and so did I. It was the first time I could actually taste the added flavor without concentrating for it, if you know what I mean.

I think I have enough left over for 2 more bowls. Gonna have to get me some more of that there stuff 

Going to try the Apple Strudel next. Hopefully, tomorrow.


----------



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a chance to try out a bowl of the Apple Strudel today. 

Much more mild than the Berry Cobbler. The tastes are much more subtle, as is the aroma. Smoked about the same, 2 or 3 false lights and then it stayed lit pretty good. Nice ash formation on top, which seems to be one of the keys to keeping the pipe lit. 

I could taste and smell some vanilla and it seemed like there was a hint of spice (cinnamon almost) as well. I can;t say that I tasted any apple though.

At this point, I like the Berry Cobbler better. But I can see how I might like the Apple Strudel better later on in my pipe smoking experience. I imagine I'll be better able to taste and smell the subtle stuff better further on.

Tomorrow, I think I'll try the Christmas Cookie. Or maybe I'll give the Apple Strudel another go.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Thisisme said:


> I had a chance to try out a bowl of the Apple Strudel today.
> 
> Much more mild than the Berry Cobbler. The tastes are much more subtle, as is the aroma. Smoked about the same, 2 or 3 false lights and then it stayed lit pretty good. Nice ash formation on top, which seems to be one of the keys to keeping the pipe lit.
> 
> ...


I don't smoke very many aromatics but that Christmas Cookie is one hell of a fine blend! Haven't tried the two you just smoked.


----------



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> I don't smoke very many aromatics but that Christmas Cookie is one hell of a fine blend! Haven't tried the two you just smoked.


Maybe I'll do both tomorrow


----------



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> I don't smoke very many aromatics but that Christmas Cookie is one hell of a fine blend! Haven't tried the two you just smoked.


the berry cobbler is my favorite boswell.


----------



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello again, 

Past couple days I've tried 3 more; Christmas Cookie, Dutch Treat and Raspberry Cream.

The Christmas Cookie was "nice" but didn;t really do much for me. Some vanilla taste and a little sweet. Nice smell. I seemed to have a hard time keeping the smoke cool though.

Dutch Treat was very good! Mixture of flavors/aromas and not shy about it. Some vanilla I think, definitely some berry and I swear there was a hint of cinnamon or some spice in it as well. Very easy to smoke and enjoyed it quite a bit.

Raspberry Cream was awesome! More berry than the Dutch Treat but less than Berry Cobbler. AND it also had the cinnamon/spice taste/smell to it, even more so than the Dutch Treat. I think I'm in love  Very easy to smoke and enjoyed it immensely. in fact, I fired up a 2nd bowl of it later that same day. I am definitely gonna have to get me some more.

Does Cavendish give it that cinnamonny flavor and smell? Yummy. if that's what I am tasting, I;m going to have to keep an eye out for more Cavendish Baccy.


----------



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

Tried the last in the sampler today, Sweet Tea.

I had a hard time getting it to stay lit and smoke cool, especially compared to a couple others. Didn't feel any moister than the others either. Taste was very mild, a little sweet, maybe a tad of vanilla. Didn't care for it really. :dunno: 

Of course, smoking it the day after I tried Raspberry Cream probably wasn't fair to the Sweet Tea, lol. Smoked a bowl of the Raspberry Cream right after the Sweet Tea too.

So, my Top 3 are, in no particular order:

Raspberry Cream
Berry Cobbler
Pennsylvania Dutch Treat

Which one do I like the best? That's going to require a lot more "testing" :biggrin1:

I definitely seem to be leaning more towards the berry blends overall.


----------



## RexBeck (Jan 19, 2009)

Spice and Nice and Bear's Blend are my favorite. Bear's is very rich, it is what I smoke most of the time when i load up an aromatic!


----------



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

RexBeck said:


> Spice and Nice and Bear's Blend are my favorite. Bear's is very rich, it is what I smoke most of the time when i load up an aromatic!


Thanks! I'll have to give those a try soon.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Man, i remember when i couldn't get enough of that Dutch Treat.... then i ran out :redface:

I'm with you though, Christmas Cookie didn't do much for me the first time i tried. I need to give it another chance. Thanks to a BOTL, i got some more so i'm looking forward to trying it again.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I've tried a bunch of JM Boswell's blends. In addition to the Berry Cobbler, Christmas Cookie, and Sweet Tea that you mentioned...I'd give Boswell's Best a try. Very enjoyable.


----------



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

does anyone else get a hint of red wine dutch treat?


----------



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

*in the dutch treat?


----------



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

letsgomountaineers said:


> does anyone else get a hint of red wine dutch treat?


When my order comes in, I'll do some diligent testing and get back to ya on that


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

I just got Berry Cobbler, Chocolate Cream, NoBite Delite and Cherry Smash from Boswell, as well as a sample of Xmas cookie and Sweet Tea.

I am looking forward to trying them, but I have to get a couple more pipes cleaned up and ready for aromatics.

To Chris above, you can get wooden matches at Publix near the BBQ stuff.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I ordered a few ounces of Boswell's Berry Cobbler and received it this past Friday. Over the weekend I smoked a few bowls and have to agree with most others that this is a remarkable blend. It smokes well and has a very nice flavor and room note to it. I highly recommend this one!


----------

